# Food suggestion



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am loking for food suggestions for Hugo... SOmething that will help is coat and help him get healthy... he cannot eat hard food and has a very hard time chewing meat...


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

He has a hard time chewing chicken as well? That would be my suggestion. My girl is an "awkward eater" and she does good with the chicken. Of course, I just started her on raw, but so far the experience has been good. Sorry I don't know about soft, canned foods!  Wish I could be of more help!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ziwipeak . its not hard like kibble . would be easier to chew


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

elaina said:


> ziwipeak . its not hard like kibble . would be easier to chew


do you think it would be okay even once he has all his teeth out???


----------



## Dexiehuahua (Feb 19, 2012)

I just started my boy on The Honest Kitchen a few days ago and it is awesome! He is eating his entire meal when I give it to him. He has NEVER done that, he was an all day picker. I had no idea he liked food so much lol. You get a lot of the benefits of a raw food diet without the mess because it is dehydrated and you just add water. It has an oatmeal consistency, but you can add a little more or less water to suit your dogs taste.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Dexiehuahua said:


> I just started my boy on The Honest Kitchen a few days ago and it is awesome! He is eating his entire meal when I give it to him. He has NEVER done that, he was an all day picker. I had no idea he liked food so much lol. You get a lot of the benefits of a raw food diet without the mess because it is dehydrated and you just add water. It has an oatmeal consistency, but you can add a little more or less water to suit your dogs taste.


where do u get that from???


----------



## Dexiehuahua (Feb 19, 2012)

I have to order online because I live in a small town with only one pet food store besides Walmart lol. I get mine on doggiefood.com because they do free shipping over $50 and had good prices.


* just noticed you are in Canada. Doggiefood.com only does free shipping to us. I'd just do a google search and see what you can find. It sounds like it might be your perfect solution!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

my dogs are now on acana , its very small biscuits and not hard for them to chew , i would suggest getting the trail bags as it works out cheaper and lastes longer! i get it from here : Pet Medication, Pet Food, Pet Meds, Discount Pet Medication - VioVet - VioVet , and they have it for from £2.75 per bag!  and i think the ship to other countries  x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Adrienne I got thk at pjs pets express I think! I got a sample box but none of my chis liked it at all would not touch it I'm pretty sure u can get the ziwi peak canned ordered in if U have a global pet foods in your town check them out they sell tons of good high quality dog foods and premade raw they even have samples most of the time.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Adrienne I got thk at pjs pets express I think! I got a sample box but none of my chis liked it at all would not touch it I'm pretty sure u can get the ziwi peak canned ordered in if U have a global pet foods in your town check them out they sell tons of good high quality dog foods and premade raw they even have samples most of the time.


Awesome thanks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Global pet foods is where I get my supplies. They are a great store, best around
here, but they sure do charge an arm and a leg for Ziwipeak! They never carry it
in store as it is expensive, they worry about it going bad before they can sell it.
So you must call the store and place an order. 

You can also try 5 star wet foods. Fromm makes decent wet food.

Or simply buy Acana Pacifica, which will do wonders for his coat, and add lukewarm water to it.


----------

